# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Venison mince cooking ideas

## AnyTime

Ive got plenty of venison mince and I need some new ideas on cooking it.....
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Welcome anytime. I would be adding egg, breadcrumbs, herbs and some chilli and making venison burgers!!!

----------


## Bryan

Lasagne, Spaghetti Bolognese, Meatballs, Fritters, Burger Patties, Meatloaf, Mexican i.e burrito's, the list goes on...

Shit, now I'm hungry.  :XD:

----------


## R93

> Lasagne, Spaghetti Bolognese, Meatballs, Fritters, Burger Patties, Meatloaf, Mexican i.e burrito's, the list goes on...
> 
> Shit, now I'm hungry.


+1 Anything you would use any other lean mince to make.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Welcome anytime. I would be adding egg, breadcrumbs, herbs and some chilli and making venison burgers!!!


And bacon ,onion finely chopped

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Fuck it im having burgers for T!!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

NATCHO'S!!!!! MMMmmmmm

----------


## keen fella

venison burgers:
Add the usual stuff ie onions, sauce, chives etc but add some lemon rind and bacon.  Comes out beautiful with a bit of a zesty tang to it.  Don't overdo the breadcrumbs or cooking times.  

I can't claim this one as my own as it featured in a NZ Hunter magazine some time back.

Al

----------


## Angus_A

Form that sh*t into patties with some salt and pepper and grill em medium rare  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  I don't get why people put breadcrumbs and stuff in burgers...

----------


## Gibo

> Form that sh*t into patties with some salt and pepper and grill em medium rare  I don't get why people put breadcrumbs and stuff in burgers...


Cause it yummy  :Wink:  and that with egg helps them bind and soaks up some of the seasoning

----------


## Angus_A

But it doesn't....it's a binder but if you have the correct fat content you don't need it D:

----------


## Gibo

How do i add more fat to my mince?

----------


## Angus_A

Trim some off something, pork is excellent (i use pigs heads, 4 bucks from the supermarket  and pretty much all fat) Whiz it up in a food processor and add it to the meat.

----------


## Gibo

> Trim some off something, pork is excellent (i use pigs heads, 4 bucks from the supermarket  and pretty much all fat) Whiz it up in a food processor and add it to the meat.


Sweet. I will try crumb less next time, may have right fat c already?

----------


## Angus_A

You may, try forming a small patty with your hands only adding S&P and give it a test, if you don't add crumbs and egg you can cook it more on the rare side which is how burgers are meant to be eaten  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> You may, try forming a small patty with your hands only adding S&P and give it a test, if you don't add crumbs and egg you can cook it more on the rare side which is how burgers are meant to be eaten


Roger that!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

When cooking, add some butter and herbs (fresh) and some garlic (skin on just give it a whack with a knife) When both sides are browned, baste the burger with it and you add SO MUCH flavour.  It's  how we do it in restaurants  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Sounds like a plan. Might have to have burgers again tomorrow night :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Ours was whacked in the crock pot this morning,there was some sort of herb or spice on it this morning when I looked,the end result was primo. :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

Try mixing some watties bit on the side oriental plum sauce into it got the idea off a jamie oliver programme where he used black bean sauce and I do it with my packs of lean beef mince when making rissoles but I also add garlic powder to it as well they come out tasting really nice.

----------


## veitnamcam

> But it doesn't....it's a binder but if you have the correct fat content you don't need it D:


Why adding smoked streaky bacon finely chopped is so good :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Why adding smoked streaky bacon finely chopped is so good :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Adding smokey bacon to anything bar wheetbix is good, fuckin love that shit.

----------


## Angus_A

> Adding smokey bacon to anything bar wheetbix is good, fuckin love that shit.


Wheetbix and bacon eh? CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!

----------


## Raging Bull

Sausage rolls.

----------


## Angus_A

I think i've devised a way to combine weetbix and bacon...expect a recipe soon hehehe!

----------


## R93

> Ours was whacked in the crock pot this morning,there was some sort of herb or spice on it this morning when I looked,the end result was primo.
> 
> Attachment 11429


The above photo is obviously a fake, not Dundee's or photo shopped!!!! There is no tomato sauce. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gapped axe

Add some sausage meat to it and make the best meat loaf ever.

----------


## mrs dundee

Put some tomatl sauce,abit of steak sauce,abit of worchester sauce,some garlic pepperand abit of salt .i must make some meat patties as we well before we get busy.

----------


## outinabout

I picked up pork fat for free from mad butcher, mixed it 30/70 with some fallow venison mince,chipotle,paprika,garlic,onions,red wine.
i made sausages but with what i had left over i made some mean burger patties.

----------

